# I am ready to watch the movie.



## drei_lengua

Guten Abend,

I am ready to watch the movie.  = Ich bin fertig, den Film zu sehen.

I just washed my hands.  Now I am ready to eat.=
Ich habe mir die Hände gerade gewaschen.  Jetzt bin ich fertig zu essen.

Sind diese Übersetzungen richtig?  Ich konzentriere mich auf das Wort "fertig" für "ready".

Danke im Voraus,

Drei


----------



## Jana337

Ich würde "bereit" sagen. "Fertig" bedeutet "done".

Und statt "den Film zu sehen" vielleicht lieber "mir den Film anzusehen".

Jana


----------



## elroy

"Bereit" ist auf jeden Fall richtig, und "fertig" falsch.

"Fertig" entspricht "ready" nur in Sätzen wie "The food is ready" (Das Essen ist fertig"), weil dort auch das englische Wort "ready" den Sinn von "finished" enthält.


----------



## selters

"Ich bin dazu bereit, den Film zu sehen." is what I would have written, but I'm no native speaker...


----------



## elroy

selters said:
			
		

> "Ich bin dazu bereit, den Film zu sehen." is what I would have written, but I'm no native speaker...


Ich glaube, das "dazu" ist nicht nötig, aber wir sollten mal auf eine Bestätigung der Muttersprachler warten.


----------



## Iche

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich glaube, das "dazu" ist nicht nötig, aber wir sollten mal auf eine Bestätigung der Muttersprachler warten.



Korrekt. Das "dazu" ist nicht nötig. 

Der Satz klingt sowieso etwas hölzern und ungewöhnlich. Alternativen sind z.B.:

Ich möchte jetzt gern den Film sehen.
Ich würde mir nun gern den Film ansehen.
Als Frage: Könnte ich mir den Film jetzt ansehen?

Edit: Es gibt im Deutschen wenig Gründe, bei trivialen Tätigkeiten extra zu betonen, dass man für diese bereit sei.

Ich bin bereit, jetzt etwas zu essen. -->  Ich habe Hunger!


----------



## Whodunit

Iche said:
			
		

> Edit: Es gibt im Deutschen wenig Gründe, bei trivialen Tätigkeiten extra zu betonen, dass man für diese bereit sei.


 
Es kommt drauf an. 

Wenn ich gerade erst halb neun nach Hause komme, mich noch duschen gehe und etwas essen will, dann bin ich glücklicherweise viertel zehn *bereit (*_oder_* fertig)*, mir den Film anzusehen.


----------



## heidita

selters said:
			
		

> "Ich bin dazu bereit, den Film zu sehen." is what I would have written, but I'm no native speaker...


 
Genau gesehen ist dazu nicht nötig und sogar überflüssig, trotzdem würden das wohl die meisten Deutschen sagen, wenn überhaupt, denn ich denke, wir würden tatsächlich eher _fertig _sagen.

Ich bin fertig, lass uns den Film ansehen. 

Ich bin bereit: I have a good disposition, I am not against doing something, well, ok let's do it, so etwas.

I'm ready, let's go. Ich bin fertig , lass uns gehen/Gehen wir.

I'm am ready to do the test only if it's on Monday.
Ich bin nur (dazu) bereit, den Test zu machen, wenn er am Montag ist.

(Wie gesagt, umgangssprachlich wird der Satz grundsätzlich mit dazu benutzt.)


----------



## elroy

Heidita, würdest du dich mit den von Drei vorgeschlagenen Sätzen abfinden?


> Ich bin fertig, den Film zu sehen.
> 
> Ich habe mir die Hände gerade gewaschen. Jetzt bin ich fertig zu essen.


Ich glaube, man kann "ich bin fertig" so vereinzelt sagen, aber "Ich bin *fertig, den Film zu sehen*" hört sich für meine Ohren holprig und sogar falsch an.

Was meinst du dazu?


----------



## heidita

elroy[U[B said:
			
		

> ]]"Bereit" ist _auf jeden Fall_ richtig, und "fertig" falsch.[/u][/B]
> 
> "Fertig" entspricht "ready" nur in Sätzen wie "The food is ready" (Das Essen ist fertig"), weil dort auch das englische Wort "ready" den Sinn von "finished" enthält.


 
Mit solch drastischen Anmerkungen sollte man in einer Fremdsprache wirklich vorsichtiger sein.

In dem gegebenen Satz ist fertig richtiger, kaum ein Deutscher würde bereit benutzen. Ich bin mit. Iche einverstanden, es klingt hölzern, obwohl bereit nicht falsch ist.

Mir fällt dazu noch ein:

Ich bin jetzt zum Essen bereit.

Das hört sich besser an.


----------



## heidita

elroy said:
			
		

> Heidita, würdest du dich mit den von Drei vorgeschlagenen Sätzen abfinden?
> 
> Ich glaube, man kann "ich bin fertig" so vereinzelt sagen, aber "Ich bin *fertig, den Film zu sehen*" hört sich für meine Ohren holprig und sogar falsch an.
> 
> Was meinst du dazu?


 
Neine, ich würde denken, das ist zwar nicht falsch, aber nicht _Deutsch._

Dem könnte man abhelfen mit 

Ich bin jetzt fertig, den Film zu sehen.

Das ist zwar auch nicht toll, aber besser als bereit, denn bereit wird wie das Hauptwort _Bereitschaft_ benutzt, nicht wie umgangssprachlich: I'm ready, let's go.

So würde ich z.B. sagen:

Ich bin nicht (dazu) bereit, weiterhin mit Dir über das Thema zu dikutieren.

I am* not willing* ....(nicht , I am not ready)


----------



## elroy

Komisch. Bisher war ich nie über eine Konstruktion der Art "fertig, etwas zu tun" gestolpert, und deswegen habe ich "fertig" in Dreis Sätzen als "falsch" bezeichnet. Inzwischen habe ich auch vergeblich versucht, irgendeinen Treffer dazu bei Google zu finden, aber da ist nicht einmal einer aufgetaucht. Wenn diese Konstruktion richtig ist, muss sie wohl auf jeden Fall seltsam sein, oder?

Wenn ich deine Meinung zum ganzen Thema zusammenfassen würde, würde Folgendes dann stimmen?

-"Ich bin bereit, etwas zu tun" ist (im Sinne von "ich bin jetzt gerade in der Lage, etwas zu tun") zwar nicht falsch, aber es klingt äußerst ungewöhnlich und wird praktisch nie so gesagt.
-"Ich bin fertig, etwas zu tun" ist nicht weniger ungeschickt, aber es klingt auf jeden Fall besser als "bereit".
-Wenn du einen dieser zwei Säzte wählen würdest, würdest du "fertig" sagen.


----------



## Whodunit

Heidita, deine Erklärungen kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn du "Ich bin fertig, lass uns gehen" sagst, sind das zwei Hauptsätze, die genauso gut auch mit einem Punkt getrennt werden können und auch separat Sinn ergeben.

Sagst du wirklich "ich bin fertig, essen zu gehen"??? Das klingt äußerst falsch. Wenn du aufbrechen willst, um ein schickes Restaurant besuchen zu gesehen, dann würdest du doch nicht wirklich "fertig, essen zu gehen" sagen, oder? Ich muss hier Elroy zustimmen, dass es mehr als holprig klingen und meinem Sprachgefühl entgegen wirken würde.


----------



## heidita

elroy said:
			
		

> Komisch. Bisher war ich nie über eine Konstruktion der Art "fertig, etwas zu tun" gestolpert, und deswegen habe ich "fertig" in Dreis Sätzen als "falsch" bezeichnet. Inzwischen habe ich auch vergeblich versucht, irgendeinen Treffer dazu bei Google zu finden, aber da ist nicht einmal einer aufgetaucht. Wenn diese Konstruktion richtig ist, muss sie wohl auf jeden Fall seltsam sein, oder?
> 
> Wenn ich deine Meinung zum ganzen Thema zusammenfassen würde, würde Folgendes dann stimmen?
> 
> -"Ich bin bereit, etwas zu tun" ist (im Sinne von "ich bin jetzt gerade in der Lage, etwas zu tun") zwar nicht falsch, aber es klingt äußerst ungewöhnlich und wird praktisch nie so gesagt.
> -"Ich bin fertig, etwas zu tun" ist nicht weniger ungeschickt, aber es klingt auf jeden Fall besser als "fertig".
> -Wenn du einen dieser zwei Säzte wählen würdest, würdest du "fertig" sagen.


 
Ich finde, man muss in einer Fremdsprache immer vorsichtig sein. Ich spreche auch verschiedene Sprachen und habe schon lange erkannt,dass man sehr vorsichtig sein muss, wenn man sagt: das ist falsch! Das gilt vielleicht mehr für Spanisch und Englisch. Vor allem für Spanisch, denn in dem Spanischforum muss man nicht nur vorsichtig sein mit richtig oder falsch, sondern auch mit richtig in Spanien oder Südamerica. Ich spreche nur drei Sprachen, und Du, Elroy , wie viele waren es gleich, sieben Tausend? (jejeje), das hättest du eigentlich wissen müssen. Und so habe ich es gemeint. 

bereit sein : prepared to , willing to so something

Deshalb hätte ich wohl eher den Satz mit fertig angenommen, der auch sehr seltsam klingt. 

So gesagt, kann man ihn eigentlich nicht benutzen. Ich denke allerdings mit einem Substantiv geht es:

Ich bin fertig zum Reisen.
Ich bin fertig zum Essen.

Das wäre mein Vorschlag.

(Je länger ich mir den Satz mit _fertig, zu tun_ ansehe, desto seltsamer klingt er.)

Interessant ist es auch "bereit sein, etwas zu tun" zu googlen. Man sieht an den Beispielen sehr klar die Anwendung, was auch Drei helfen wird.


----------



## Sepia

Wieder finde ich, dass man sich zu sehr darauf fixiert ob ein Satz korrekt oder nicht korrekt ist, ob der gut klingt oder nicht - statt sich auch erst mal klar zu machen, ob man mit dem Satz das sagt, was im Originaltext gesagt wurde.

Natürlich kann man Sage: Ich bin fertig, lass uns den Film sehen. 

Aber das war nicht unbedingt der Inhalt des Originaltextes - obwohl man sich mehr Kontext wünschen könnte, um dies zu beurteilen. 

"Ich bin fertig ..." setzt voraus, dass der Gesprächspartner wusste, dass man gerade beschäftigt war; evtl. auch womit. Da leitet man die Gedanken auf die unmittelbare Vergangenheit. Tut man nicht unbedingt mit "I am ready ..." Da könnte auch was ganz anderes für die eingetretene Bereitschaft zu Grunde liegen. (Mit: "I am done" wäre es eindeutig der Fall). 

Also kommt kaum eine andere Variante in die enge Auswahl als:

Ich bin bereit ...(Infinitivnebensatz)


----------



## gaer

I have been highly interested in the comments from all our native speakers, because when I saw this sentence in English, I was stumped. It looks so easy, so simple in English, but finding one sentence that carries across the same idea in German and that sounds natural seems much more difficult than I would have thought. 


> Wenn du "Ich bin fertig, lass uns gehen" sagst, sind das zwei Hauptsätze, die genauso gut auch mit einem Punkt getrennt werden können und auch separat Sinn ergeben.


 But it is also true that two short sentences are connected with a comma much more often than in English. Or am I wrong?

It's quite true that "Ich bin fertig, lass uns gehen" does not mean "I am ready to watch the movie", but I really don't think that was the point.

Work with the concept. Consider a group of people at home, getting ready to watch a movie on DVD player. Let's say that you and I are looking forward to watching a movie, but I had to do something else first. Perhaps I have just used the bathroom, perhaps I have just finished some minor task. Now I'm ready. I might very well say:

I'm ready, let's watch the movie!

The point, as I see it, is to find phrases that get the idea across, and to do that best it is often necessary to change structure, wording and so on. I'm not saying that there is no other way, or that this is the best way. I'm merely suggesting that there are many ways, and until several people have made suggestions and explained why they have made them, it would be wise to delay before coming to conclusions too soon. 

Do you see my point?

Gaer


----------



## Iche

@elroy
I fully agree with your conclusion.


----------



## Sepia

gaer said:
			
		

> I have been highly interested in the comments from all our native speakers, because when I saw this sentence in English, I was stumped. It looks so easy, so simple in English, but finding one sentence that carries across the same idea in German and that sounds natural seems much more difficult than I would have thought.
> But it is also true that two short sentences are connected with a comma much more often than in English. Or am I wrong?
> 
> It's quite true that "Ich bin fertig, lass uns gehen" does not mean "I am ready to watch the movie", but I really don't think that was the point.
> 
> Work with the concept. Consider a group of people at home, getting ready to watch a movie on DVD player. Let's say that you and I are looking forward to watching a movie, but I had to do something else first. Perhaps I have just used the bathroom, perhaps I have just finished some minor task. Now I'm ready. I might very well say:
> 
> I'm ready, let's watch the movie!
> 
> The point, as I see it, is to find phrases that get the idea across, and to do that best it is often necessary to change structure, wording and so on. I'm not saying that there is no other way, or that this is the best way. I'm merely suggesting that there are many ways, and until several people have made suggestions and explained why they have made them, it would be wise to delay before coming to conclusions too soon.
> 
> Do you see my point?
> 
> Gaer


 

In that case one translation would be:

Ich bin fertig. Schauen wir uns den Film an!


----------



## gaer

Sepia said:
			
		

> In that case one translation would be:
> 
> Ich bin fertig. Schauen wir uns den Film an!


The only problem I see is that we don't really have any context.



			
				drei_lengua said:
			
		

> 1) I am ready to watch the movie.
> 2) I just washed my hands. Now I am ready to eat.


I think DL is looking for a general pattern that is common and useful for many sentences.

This may or may not be possible. If I saw a number of German sentences, I would be able to tell very quickly if they could all be translated with a similar structure. Unfortunately, I do not move from English TO German easily, so I look forward to seeing more answers.

This appears to me to be one of those easy-looking problems that is turning out to be rather tricky. 

Gaer


----------



## heidita

Persönlich denke ich, in diesen Fällen bringt *bereit sein* nichts. 

Wenn ich hörte: Ich bin jetzt bereit zu essen. 

würde ich unweigerlich an jemenden denken, der bisher einen Hungerstreik gemacht hat und jetzt _den Willen_ hat, wieder zu Essen. 

Ich kan Dir nicht zustimmen, Sepia. _Bereit sein_ wird meiner Meinung nach anders benutzt.

Ich finde, man muss zwei Sätze machen in Deutsch, um einen ähnlichen Gedanken rüberzubringen. Manchmal ist es eben nicht möglich , eine Übersetzung zu bieten, die genauso wie im Original verfasst ist. Das Wichtigste ist doch, das zu sagen, was_ richtig_ in der jeweiligen Sprache ist.


----------



## gaer

heidita said:
			
		

> Manchmal ist es eben nicht möglich, eine Übersetzung zu bieten, die genauso wie im Original verfasst ist. Das Wichtigste ist doch, das zu sagen, was_ richtig_ in der jeweiligen Sprache ist.


This is exactly why I suggested that we need context. Such a short, elementary looking sentence, in English, might lead to pure chaos if we have no context. So let me invent some:

_My wife wanted to watch a movie, but I wanted to finish answering several theads in the German forum first. She waited patiently for an hour before I finally said:_ *"Okay, I'm ready to watch the movie now."*

Now I have presented all of you with a framework. I have added the words "okay" and "now" because the addition of such words is quite normal and gives more clues.

I'll bet it will be a "piece of cake" to say the above highlighted sentence in German now. 

Gaer


----------



## heidita

In diesem Fall wäre es ganz klar: 

So, jetzt bin ich_ bereit_, den Film zu gucken /mir den Film mit Dir anzusehen.

Mehr in dem Sinne von: I am willing to watch it now as I have finished with the other charts.


----------



## gaer

heidita said:
			
		

> In diesem Fall wäre es ganz klar:
> 
> So, jetzt bin ich_ bereit_, den Film zu gucken /mir den Film mit Dir anzusehen.
> 
> Mehr in dem Sinne von: I am willing to watch it now as I have finished with the other charts.


 
Ah, now I recognize two things I've seen!

1) So, jetzt bin ich_ bereit_, den Film zu gucken.
2) So, jetzt bin ich_ bereit_, mir den Film [mit Dir] anzusehen.


			
				Who said:
			
		

> Wenn ich gerade erst halb neun nach Hause komme, mich noch duschen gehe und etwas essen will, *dann bin ich* glücklicherweise viertel zehn *bereit* (oder fertig), *mir den Film anzusehen*.


This is why those of us who have "been around for awhile" always ask for context. Once sufficient context is given, usually the answers we get become consistent. I no longer see any conflict between different suggestions, and we have at least two ways that will work well, that will sound smooth.

"Gucken" always seems very informal to me and reminds me of one friend who always types "kucken", just for fun, 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> _My wife wanted to watch a movie, but I wanted to finish answering several theads in the German forum first. She waited patiently for an hour before I finally said:_ *"Okay, I'm ready to watch the movie now."*


*

*
Hallo Gaer,
Du hast völlig recht. Ohne passenden Kontext ist eine treffende Übersetzung kaum möglich. Mich erstaunt an diesem Beispiel, wie sehr sich die englische von der deutschen Ausdrucksweise unterscheidet. Der grundlegende Fehler aller wörtlichen Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten ist, daß kaum ein Deutscher so etwas überhaupt _in dieser Art_ (ready to watch) sagen würde.

Die folgenden Sätze würden ausdrücken, daß man jetzt "bereits ist, den Film zu sehen":

"OK, wir können den Film jetzt sehen."
"OK, kann losgehen!"

Wenn man die vorangehende Tätigkeit betonen möchte, so entspricht der deutsche Satz nicht mehr genau dem englischen Original, aber drückt die Idee am besten aus:

"So, ich bin fertig! Wir können den Film  jetzt sehen!"
"So, ich bin fertig! Wollen wir jetzt den Film gucken?"
(= So, ich habe meine Tätigkeit abgeschlossen.)

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Gaer,
> Du hast völlig recht. Ohne passenden Kontext ist eine treffende Übersetzung kaum möglich. Mich erstaunt an diesem Beispiel, wie sehr sich die englische von der deutschen Ausdrucksweise unterscheidet.


It's amazing, isn't it? I could not come up with a smooth translation to save my life. I thought of several phrases, but none sounded right to me, and when I googled them, there were no hits. The reason? I was "stuck in English".


> Der grundlegende Fehler aller wörtlichen Übersetzungsmöglichkeiten ist, daß kaum ein Deutscher so etwas überhaupt _in dieser Art_ (ready to watch) sagen würde.


Exactly. This is why constructing a paragraph containing a troublesome phrase usually highlights the problem and suggests a solution.


> Die folgenden Sätze würden ausdrücken, daß man jetzt "bereits ist, den Film zu sehen":
> 
> "OK, wir können den Film jetzt sehen."
> "OK, kann losgehen!"


I think now that everyone is in agreement. The suggestions by you, Who, Heidita and perhaps others I have forgotten all point towards the same thing.

Try googling these:

"Ich bin bereit, den"
"Ich bin bereit, das"
"Ich bin bereit, die"

Then look at the form: "Ich bin bereit, den/das/die ______ zu ____."

For example:

_*"Ich bin bereit, den schwierigen Weg zu gehen."*_
_*"Ich bin bereit, den nächsten Schritt in dieser Richtung zu unternehmen."*_

Now 'I'm ready to" works, but the context is different. These sentences, and others like them, are much more serious in nature. Would you agree with the usage here?

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> _*"Ich bin bereit, den schwierigen Weg zu gehen."*_
> _*"Ich bin bereit, den nächsten Schritt in dieser Richtung zu unternehmen."*_
> 
> Now 'I'm ready to" works, but the context is different. These sentences, and others like them, are much more serious in nature. Would you agree with the usage here?



Ja, diese Sätze klingen völlig OK und würden auch tatsächlich so verwendet werden. (Abgesehen davon, daß ich "Schritt ... unternehmen" nicht so schön finde, besser wäre "den nächsten Schritt wagen/gehen".)

Kajjo


----------

